# For people on Topspec feed balancer who want to save money..



## kit279 (22 February 2009)

..I have been doing my sums (the inevitable prelude to getting another horse!) and have worked out how to save about 50% on the cost of feeding Topspec feed balancer.

So they go like this:-

1 x 500kg horse eats 1 bag of Topspec feed balancer in 40 days.  Cost = £36 per 20kg.  Cost per day = 90p.

If I feed Topspec Supplement which is the exact same stuff they put unto the feed balancer, just in powder form:-

1x 500kg horse on correct dosage will get through 20kg of supplement in 200 days. Cost = £110 per 20kg.  Cost per day = 55p.

You're basically paying the extra to have the stuff in neat pellet form.  Anyway, I figure that I can keep my TBs on Topspec for their crappy feet and still afford to get another one if I switch the supplement! So thought I'd pass on the tip!


----------



## Stinkbomb (22 February 2009)

The balancer contains extras that are not in the supplement so they are not "exactly" the same. Im not sure what extras it contains as i threw my info sheet away but if you email them they will explain the differences.


----------



## kit279 (22 February 2009)

Just checking the TopSpec website now and quoting from it:-

'TopSpec Comprehensive is the supplement we put into TopSpec Comprehensive Feed Balancer (therefore they should not be fed together)'

Will check the specifications!


----------



## CrazyMare (22 February 2009)

Mine won't eat the powder supplement, so the pellets acctually get into the pony...always a bonus.


----------



## Maggie2 (22 February 2009)

No protein in the powdered one, and if you are relying on the balancer/supplement for protein you'd need another source.


----------



## suzysparkle (22 February 2009)

I thought that the powder supplements only contained vits and minerals. The pellets contain protein as well.

Easier way...switch to baileys lo-cal. It's about £25 for a 20KG bag.


----------



## scrat (22 February 2009)

My veteran didn't like the powder either. He was ok with it to start with but started to leave his feed. It does have quite a strong odour and it is apparently apple flavoured. When I phoned TS they said thet some horses can find it a bit bitter. He was fine with the pellets and has since changed from the comprehensive to the senior balancer which is about £38 a bag but with the added joint supplement well worth it.


----------



## Nari (22 February 2009)

To be honest I don't begrudge a single penny I spend on it because I've been thrilled with the results. The new Lite version is cheaper at £25.95 a sack if that would suit your horse? 

I've been far more impressed with Top Spec than Baileys LoCal, the latter sent one of mine so loopy he was unsafe to be around &amp; the other (normally an easy going chap) started getting quite sharp. But every horse is different, I know lots of people use it without problems.


----------



## lauren12 (23 February 2009)

I use Falcon Equine Gold Cup Balancer (£25 per 20kg) which if you are feeding 100g per 100kg of body weight like you describe is costing 60p per day. They even send it out to you free of charge?. I have found it better than the other brands and have had better results, you only have to look at Ben Mahers horses to see how great they look. They also have many other riders who use it. If you try it let me know how you get on? there details are on their website falconequinefeeds.co.uk


----------



## janeyrob (23 February 2009)

My cob had same response as Nari's on the Baileys lo-cal. His behaviour deteriorated and he was anghtmare to ride!


----------



## KatB (23 February 2009)

I dont rate Baileys Lo-Cal either tbh. Topspec is miles ahead.


----------

